# Looking forward to winter



## PacketMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Well not really, but with my studies behind me, and my fishing activities wrapping up soon, I am looking forward to diving in head first with you folks and FreeBSD. 

BTW - as you already know, FreeBSD continues to perform wonderfully in my Windows free home.  


Cheers, and thanks again,
Packet Man


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2015)

Nothing like curling up to a heater with a nice warm laptop on your lap


----------



## NewGuy (Oct 20, 2015)

Usually the heater is the laptop in my case.


----------



## sossego (Nov 2, 2015)

I sleep outside.


----------



## UnixRocks (Nov 2, 2015)

It is a mixed bag for me. I love the snow, but not the traffic:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lynyy9bxs1hfikg/2015-11-02 08.17.58.jpg?dl=0
That is the highway near my house today. The only road into Anchorage, Alaska from where I reside. Obviously, I am working from home today.


----------

